# Steel Stud and Foam Board Multi-Level Benchwork



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

Dear All:

I was looking for a layout schematic I was working on, and stumbled on photos of my HO layout extension photos. I'm utilizing steel stud benchwork, with 2" foam board over the top. I'm just shy of six years into this project (which adjoins to an existing portion of the railroad in the 32x30 original basement portion. 

Here are the advantages and disadvantages as I see it at this point in time:

Advantages

The most thermal and humidity stable benchwork I've ever worked with. Once it is built flat, it stays flat. 
Goes together quickly - I think the railroad goes together about 50% faster
Easy to make scenic shapes, contour roadbed
Track stays thermally stable
Relatively easy to mount underside turnout controllers (I'm using Bluepoints)
A whole lot less mess than wood / plywood / homasote that I used on the existing layout
Slivers from working with wood limited to the small amount of wood I had to use in construction

Disadvantages


Much more train noise that my original layout portion (but my operating crew doesn't find it objectionable)
Gotta be real careful when working with steel studs, lots of opportunity for slicing yourself on sharp edges

Here are some photos from January 2010 when we started, to about four months ago. I'll have to go down and shoot some more photos when I clean up ahead of the NMRA open house tour in April. That will be some fodder for a later post.

MANY thanks to Allen DeBraal (elecrical and lighting), Tom Szczesniak (track), and Warren Bjornson (benchwork) who have been helping me with this project over the last six years. 

Hope you find this of interest.

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup, that is VERY interesting. I've never seen nor heard of using metal studs for benchwork. Yours looks way good! That circular thingy (I can't remember the word!!) is just neat. Yup, that's a cool layout you're building. :appl:


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it!! It looks clean too. I'm wondering if the benchwork is heavier than wood. I can assume it is stronger. As Fire 21 said "That circular thing", the helix looks great too!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> I like it!! It looks clean too. I'm wondering if the benchwork is heavier than wood. I can assume it is stronger. As Fire 21 said "That circular thing", the helix looks great too!!


The helix is a kit that I purchased from http://www.easyhelix.com/. I made the helix all out of the "transition" pieces, as I wanted a large radius and as little grade as possible. I'll have to shoot some current shots, it is actually 12 turns from top to bottom on the inside track. 

I opted to go the "kit" route as I was not too happy with my first helix attempt out of plywood. 

This is my second attempt at steel stud benchwork, last time I used 1/2 plywood as the sub-roadbed, with homasote. Here are a couple of photos before I tore it out to make room for the extension. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking layout. Lots of work. Those steel studs are very funny.
By themselves they are very flexible but start securing them to other
pieces they become strong and rigid. I am sure bench work is lighter
than wood. Looks great. Post all the pics you want of it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That helix is cool! I notice you even have a photo of it in the Easy Helix website gallery!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

*Steel Stud and Foam Board Multi-Level Benchwork Updated*

We are finally down to the lowest of the three levels with track. I'm in the process of laying out the final town, so I figured I'd post what I am doing. 

I do my layout plans in RR-Track. I don't think it is any better than any other layout plan software, it is what I have gotten comfortable with. Below is the plan view of my last town, Noname. 









RR-Track allows me to print out full size templates. So, that is what I do, as I have the foam bench already in place. We then mark the center of each track, and the switch locations so that we can lay out where the 1/4" cork roadbed goes, the 1/8" N scale cork goes (for the passing siding), and where the track goes right on the foam (for the industry trackage). 

Here is the full size template laying in place.









This allows me to better visualize where everything will lay in place, and if necessary, we can make revisions. On this particular plan, we have about 18" available to extend the siding end closest to the helix, so that is what we will do, and I'll update the plan accordingly. 

I also get to visualize the town in 3-D, and set some buildings in place with cars in front of them to see how easy it will be to "work" the town. 

The more I work with the steel / foam benchwork, the happier I am with it. The ONLY negative I've seen so far is the increased noise, but that is a minor annoyance, as my railroad is going together a whole heck of a lot faster. 

Over on the other side, the scenery where the steel viaduct will go into place is progressing, I've been working on the backdrop. I'm no Picasso, but it will be good enough for what I'm doing. I want people to focus on the bridge and scenery under it, not stare at the backdrop. The scene at this point is only 16" wide. 









Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow Jerry,

Very impressive layout and cool benchwork! 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, that's some SERIOUS benchwork! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Steamfan77 and GRJ for the comments. 

It felt good to look at these pictures form over six years ago just to take stock on how far we (the crew of Warren, Al, Tom, and I) have progressed since installing the first benchwork. 

But, as the Joker said, "So much to do, and so little time". 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------

